# Most popular BL novel.



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that a popularity contest for the BL novels is in order. Post what your favourite novel is and why, ill tally them up and we'll find out which BL novel is the most popular at Heresy Online.

Mine is _Soul Hunter_, not just because im a huge Night Lords fan although that is part of it, but because its very well-written, features deep and interesting characters and plot twists, and focuses on its namesake rather then deviating large chunks of the novel for the Emperor's lapdogs, it keeps right on business with the Night Lords and their servants.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is Daemon World- lots of interesting storylines and characters that all interact, no obvious victors (in a marine based book you know the marines are going to win- here you have multiple factions of chaos fighting against each other) and without really twisting the plot manages to surprise you, avoid the obvious and be entertaining through the whole book...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

No one novel for me; the entire _Eisenhorn trilogy_ is my favorite, beautiful story and a tragic tale of just how much your decisions can come back to haunt you in the end. Well written, good descriptions, gripping plots, and development of a character over a long period of time.

This trilogy got me into all of the other novels in Black Library and into the Inquisitor specialist game. For me, Abnett did in those three books exactly what he achieved in Guns of Tanith; that a character grew on me and I truly felt hurt when bad happened to them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Titanicus as a one off story. War gods fighting to the death. What's not to love?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Sabbat Martyr from the Gaunts Ghost series, though the entire The Saint arc is fantastic.


----------



## piotrasdabadman91 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm at a lose, i only ever read Gotrek & Felix


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well then all said and done you have been reading a good series in and of itself; I'm gonna have to find myself a new copy of trollslayer soon, because I've read that thing so much that its starting to fall apart.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

My favourite would be vampire wars, love the von carsteins and I think the author really captured the feel of the cast and environment.

This would be followed by A Thousand sons and the 1st grey knights book


----------



## MercenaryQ (Apr 17, 2010)

My favorite BL novel has to be Space Marine by Ian Watson. No other book really captures the grim dark essence of Warhammer 40k like Space Marine. Plus it has some really awesome and memorable scenes. Imperial Fist scouts driving a Titan for example


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

I cannot choose between 2 atm.
Soul Hunter and Legion


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Emperor's Mercy by Henry Zou

EDIT - Reason: I loved the book, and I couldn't put It down. I loved the "Last Charge" bit and it was full of twists. Totally didn't see the final bit coming. I haven't read the next book yet but I want to, and yeah .


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Remember everyone, the first post mentioned to include why your chosen book is your favorite. We can all like the same thing for different reasons, so lets hear yours.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to say that most of the time I consider my relationship with Black Library publications to be akin to battered wife syndrom - each time I read a book I shudder and think to myself _that was aweful!_ I generally find them to be overly simplistic, terribly edited and frankly I find that I usually recognise their "big scenes" as bad ports from other, better literary works. But the next time a book comes out & catches my eye I manage to convince myself that _It can't really be that bad can it?_ and usually it is...

That being said, I recently purchased Soul Hunter I really enjoyed it. I found that it wasn't the overly simple "We're bad so we do bad things!" that you find in many of the BL Chaos novels. The (well, most) of the NL seemed to show a general concern for their indentured humans, sure they revel in the slaughter of imperials but they're not the callous monsters of say the Iron Warriors in *Storm of Iron* or the Word Bearers in the Dark Apostle series.

I do have to menion though that the FIRST Word Bearers' novel (which I believe is *Dark Apostle*) had some really interesting components. I loved the parallel of the enslaved PDF officer who devolved into a servant of chaos.

I do find that the short stories are generally a better read. Harder to go really far astray in 50 pages than in 500 I guess... but there is a short story from the Eisenhorn series in the *Let the Galaxy Burn* collection. It is the only Eisenhorn / Ravenor work that I have read & I really enjoyed it. I felt that in the 50 pages it compromised I learned a great deal about the individual players - much more than you generally learn about BL characters in a full novel.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

_Enforcer_, by Matt Farrer. The Shira Calpurnia books are the most 40k-setting embracing BL books I've read. They leave the Abnett-verse far behind in terms of grimdark, which is a good thing, and presents compelling, fanatical characters doing what they do best: beating the hell out of heretics, witches, and similar.

It's hurt by the constant flitting back and forth between POVs, but...I can accept that.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to be honest here and say that in opinion, from what ive read Abnett is massively over-rated. Feel free to chastise me for saying that but its my opinion. May be i shoud read one of his big series but at the moment thats my view


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

As much as I love the Ghosts and the Heresy, my favourite is going to Salamander. While it starts off slow, around a quarter of the way through it begins to pick up in pace and the story grows greatly as it progresses. Dak'ir is a brilliant character, however he is not the one that I actually enjoy reading about. My favourite, is Iagon. While he is a sneaky bastard who obviously has his own intentions, he is someone that you cannot help but to like. The inclusion of the Marines Malevolent and the Dragon Warriors is possibly one of the best potrayls of Astartes that I have read, and the former, at first seem to have just been put in there to eat away at the pages, however they play a slightly larger part that you first think.

The Dragon Warriors, meanwhile, play a very minor role in my opinion. While the short story in Heroes of the Space Marines gives them a slightly larger role, the one in Salamander itself expands on the background and Sorcerer Nihillan and his bunch are slotted into a secondary slot. Ten out of ten for me!


----------



## Orbital (Apr 18, 2010)

The book that I would read again and again: The Flight of the Eisenstein 

Reason: Vivid descriptions of action scenes for one. The escape scenes was really edge of your seat stuff. The scene between Garro and Rogal Dorn was powerful stuff and when reading it I felt the emotions I guess the author wanted the reader to feel during the scene. (Ok that might be a bit sappy but I am a girl) 

Then I would have
A Thousand Sons and His Last Command.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Ohhh man... I so stuck in between... well mine would have to be Fulgrim. The attachment that one gets to with the characters only for all of them to suffer devastating and emotional trategies makes it such a good drama.

Though if nobody votes for Fulgrim put me up with Hammer of Daemons. Great Book! A bit of Gladiator, Rome, and Spartacus Blood and Sand all together like seriously. Good book.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

im torn between salamander and A thousand sons. both were brillianly written, but im gonna pump for a thousand sons. It really shed a lot of light on the legion and the going ons before they fell to chaos. Ahriman was really portrayed fantatically and a really enjoyable charachter. I really liked the end, even after all that had happened they still thought they could redeem themselves and rejoin the emperor.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Fulgrim or Legion for 30k.
Fulgrim was just such an epic novel. loved the subtle side into darkness finishing in a cascade of death.
And Legion was a like a SM spy novel.

Lord of the Night for 40k. with Eisenhorn Omnibus a very close second.
LotN gave us Zso Sahaal. probably one of the best written baddies of 40k/or goodies depending on your opinion of the emperor.
The way Sahaal was written was amazing.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

:stop:


Brother Subtle said:


> Fulgrim or Legion for 30k
> 
> Lord of the Night for 40k. with Eisenhorn Omnibus a very close second.


Which one! haha Fulgrim or Legion.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ckcrawford said:


> :stop:
> 
> Which one! haha Fulgrim or Legion.


lol, ok Fulgrim. i honestly couldnt put that sucker down!


----------



## RudeAwakening79 (Oct 20, 2008)

My favourite BL-book has to be FULGRIM. Really liked the overall portrait of the emperor's children and their Primarch.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Battle for the Abyss...... Lmao jk fulgrim.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I've only ever read 1/4 of Drachenfels so I guess I'd have to say that, because it's more than any other BL book I've ever read... Oh wait I read the first three 
chapters of Dragonslayer. People have kept telling me how great the HH series is, especially Fulgrim. I'll have to get around to reading it one day.

I'm in the same camp as clever handle. BL books are junk-food reading, something to snack on between real novels. Don't eat too much or you'll get a stomach ache.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm in the same camp as clever handle. BL books are junk-food reading, something to snack on between real novels. Don't eat too much or you'll get a stomach ache.


And people wonder why BL authors don't come to forums.

"I've read almost nothing, but every book and every author is shit."


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> And people wonder why BL authors don't come to forums.
> 
> "I've read almost nothing, but every book and every author is shit."


A minority opinion. Nearly all of us love Black Library and its novels.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately the few can and often do ruin it for the many, as sad as that is.


ChaosRedCorsairLord, you agree with clever handle, good for you; but next time take a bit more from his example. He doesn't like this set of books, he makes that clear, but he at least has read several of the books in their entirety. 

You on the other hand, you haven't even read a single book, and I mean start the story and read through until the end. Not read a bit and 'put it down because you thought it was shit.' 

I loved Drachenfels myself, its up their in my ten favorite black library stories (and like the Eisenhorn trilogy, Drachenfels is a book I cannot love on its own because once I picked up one story about Genevieve I ended up having to get them all, the BL ones and the rest.)


[Wonder if I can find someone to update my avatar for me..]


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

A small percentage of 2 books out of the couple of hundred books by BL in print and you make such a sweeping statement? I could quite easily make the same statement about the Dragonlance series, but at least I've read an entire omnibus in that series...


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I'm in the same camp as clever handle. BL books are junk-food reading, something to snack on between real novels. Don't eat too much or you'll get a stomach ache.


if you want to read a junk food novel try anything by Matthew Reilly or Dan Brown (*shock horror). I find BL novels extremly mature and well written. Sometimes to the point where I know my tradie mates (who never finished high school) would struggle to understand them. I started reading BL books 2 years ago with space wolf by Willian King. 2 years and another 45 odd BL novels later I'm proud to say I'm a BL novel addicit. 

I'd like to know what you consider a 'real' novel? And be honest.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Junk food reading? We must be the fattest bunch of hobbiests on the planet so. And happy with it. I know I'd rather eat a Big Mac than a stick of celery. Maybe BL should issue a public health warning. "WARNING: These books should be read in moderation, as over indulgence may lead to you enjoying them too much."

To carry the junk food analogy a little too far, judging say, every KFC outlet after eating one scabby little piece of popcorn chicken is ridiculous in the extreme.

Damn. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The high proportion of letter bombs & hate mail I have received indicates I seem to have done a Stella. So I retract my previous statement and apologies to all who I have offended with my poorly worded, ignorant and stupid post. I was in no way implying that BL books, the people who write them or the people who read them were 'shit', 'stupid' ,'immature' or 'moronic' in any way, shape or form. 

All my poorly worded and ignorant simile meant was that I personally, yes from my very little BL experience, would not like to exclusively read BL books. Instead I would like to read a BL book between mainstream fiction novels. Because having a bit of chocolate between meals is nice, but I could never eat a block of chocolate for dinner, I'd (personally) feel sick.

In short: I'm sorry my opinion was so stupid and wrong, and I sincerely cry the pardon of everyone I have offended.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think you just came off wrong and people think your missing out. Im not gonna lie I have never been very interested in imperial guard books in general though there are books out there for everyone

Im more of a chaos and space marine book reader. But the Heresy is pretty amazing. And it seems like you like chaos so I also recommend you read some books like Iron Storm by Graham McNeill (plus its "sequels"), Dark Apostle and the other Word Bear books of that trilogy by Anthony Reynolds, and last but not least, Soul Hunter by Aaron Dembski-Bowden, which might be its own saga too as it also has a audio coming out.

Otherwise the Horus Heresy is pretty Darn Good, I mean it has to be if it has two New York Time Best Sellers.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well in his defense the novels that BL puts out aren’t great works of modern literature but then again they aren’t meant to be. BL puts out a lot of truly fantastic and entertaining books, sure a few crap books make it through every now and again but that is bound to happen. All in all black library puts out fun, deeply entertaining books geared to captivate it's fan base. Yeah they won't win a Nobel prize in literature but ehhhh who gives a damn? I want to see Thade blow off another zombies head! Lol 

Just finished _Cadian Blood_, sure it’s a wee bit predictable but fucking awesome none the less!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I like the majority of Dan Abnetts Novels and to me he's the best of the bunch although Graham Mac Neil is up there as well.

Eisenhorn Trilogy and to a leser degree Ravenor Trilogy were fantastic reading..plenty of depth given to the Characters, the environment in which they operated, and a strong storyline from start to finish - I enjoyed them immensely.

Titanicus was a very good read but I liked the sub-story about the Tank Commander and his ragtag group of Guardsmen Trainees more than the Titan battles. That said, the few chapters about the Warhound at the start of the story made for exciting reading.

I have enjoyed most of the HH books, especially the first 5 plus Legion and Mechanicum.

My favourite though is the Eisenhorn Trilogy.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Well in his defense the novels that BL puts out aren’t great works of modern literature but then again they aren’t meant to be. BL puts out a lot of truly fantastic and entertaining books, sure a few crap books make it through every now and again but that is bound to happen. All in all black library puts out fun, deeply entertaining books geared to captivate it's fan base. Yeah they won't win a Nobel prize in literature but ehhhh who gives a damn? I want to see Thade blow off another zombies head! Lol
> 
> Just finished _Cadian Blood_, sure it’s a wee bit predictable but fucking awesome none the less!


That's exactly what I meant. Junk-food book isn't a negative phrase, it just means the books are easy to read, fun and entertaining. They're just, like you said, "won't win a Nobel prize in literature". And for the record, I never said I don't like BL books, I've just never finished one, I prefer short stories.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> That's exactly what I meant. Junk-food book isn't a negative phrase, it just means the books are easy to read, fun and entertaining. They're just, like you said, "won't win a Nobel prize in literature". And for the record, I never said I don't like BL books, I've just never finished one, I prefer short stories.


Heh, what you've managed to do there is [i suspect unknowingly] hit a few triggers.

1] You've put yourself into the 'genre fiction' debate [the debate around whether stories set in someone else's setting is as worthy as one in an original setting.

2] You were seen to use 'Junk Food' in a perjorative way [since junk food itself is a perjorative term... the clue is in the word 'junk'.

3] you've admitted that you have no real basis for doing either ;p

That's probably why you've got a stronger reaction than you might have expected.

Without kicking off the whole debate, you do have a point; much genre fiction has a lot in common with 'pulp fiction' of yesteryear though this need not be a bad thing.

My own personal opinion is that there are proportionally as many bad Black Library books as there are bad books in any other genre. The issue is that in the mainstream 'you are helped in finding the best books by reviews, recommendations and other means which sadly ignore books such as those by black library.

In choosing a black library book you are most likely to take a shot based on subject matter or maybe a freind lending you a book with no basis for knowing whether it is generally considered a good book or not.

Now to help you, many sites like Heresy will include reviews of Black Library books. In my experience there are a couple of problems with these: Some people will love a book that has non-stop action, they love the subject [OMG Speeese Mahrineeees] or they have a different set of tastes to you.

TLR?
Find someone who has similar tastes to you and ask them for their top three BL books and give them a try, you may be pleasantly surprised. If nothing else youcan then comment from a position of some knowledge. See, I'd recommend, Legion, Soul Hunter and Titanicus but from the books you've tried you may prefer warhammer so may not enjoy these.

It's all subjective but to critisize something you really need to have experienced it


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

My fav book has to be Malekith, even though its done by gav thorpe....fucking chaos 'dex


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Up until Thousand Sons it was Necropolis.

Mind you very partial to Gotrek and Malus Darkblade as well!


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't choose one, but I can narrow it down to something (everything?) written by Dan Abnett. Eisenhorn, Ravenor and Gaunt series all feature interesting characters, fairly well developed, good, reasonably fresh plots, and HUMANS instead of Astartes!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I can't narrow it down to even a few. 40k wise, I very much enjoyed _Legion_ and _Soul Hunter_.

Fantasy wise, _Heldenhammer_, _Empire_, _Malekith_ and _Shadow King_ have been great. Very much looking forward to _Caledor_ and _God King_. 

I also have high expectations for _Guardians of the Forest_ (despite mixed reviews) and _Gilead's Blood_ which are both sat on my shelf waiting to be read.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Guardian's of the Forest_ is a very good read, it's not in the same league as the Time of Legends series but it's definitely not a waste of a few hours contented reading.


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

This junk food/genre lit thread has caught my eye.

Full disclosure: i have a doctorate in literature from a major US university and taught lit for several years at three universities here in the USA.

And I like BL 40K novels a LOT.

I appreciate that the 40K novelists have created, not merely a world (a la Tolkien) but literally an entire universe, complete with history, technology, religion, culture, etc, etc. Having tried, and failed miserably, to write novels set in the present, I know how immense the task has been -- totally separate from any actual plotting and writing. The scope of the novels as a group is simply awesome.

In terms of the novels themselves, we must judge them for what they are. Henry James (vastly admired and seldom read master of the novelist's art) said, we must judge a novelist on the treatment of his subject, not on the subject. (You want to write porn? OK, make it GOOD porn.) 

In plain language, judge the 40K novels as science fiction warfare novels (or however you want to characterize them), because *that is what their authors have chosen to write.* Looked at in that way, the novels are uniformly good to very good (IMHO). We don't find the grandiloquent prose of Faulkner, or the social commentary of Steinbeck, or the pychological studies of Dostoyevsky or Balzac. But we find a compelling view of a possible far-distant future, with believable human conflicts, interestingly varied characters, and ACTION.

The 40K novels might be lousy Siamese, but they're darn good Dobermans.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

^ well said. Here here.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

So far the most popular books seem to be _Soul Hunter_, _Eisenhorn_ and _A Thousand Sons_. All excellent choices although _Soul Hunter_ is my all time favourite, at least until _Blood Reaver_ comes out.


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Having read A Thousand Sons and Double Eagle this week, I now put A Thousand Sons very near the top of the best of BL. Double Eagle was a Dan Abnett lightweight, but A Thousand Sons was a major piece of writing -- dense, deep, and actually a bit challenging.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> So far the most popular books seem to be _Soul Hunter_, _Eisenhorn_ and _A Thousand Sons_. All excellent choices although _Soul Hunter_ is my all time favourite, at least until _Blood Reaver_ comes out.


Actually, of all the members who posted here, going by one vote for one book per member, Soul Hunter currently only has two while Fulgrim, A Thousand Sons, and the Eisenhorn trilogy have three or four.

Fourth on the list is by no means a bad thing though, when going by single votes, because there are fifteen other books with single votes in this thread. (And there are much, much more with none.)


Interesting that Fulgrim, the most popular book mentioned in this thread, got left out so that Soul Hunter could appear to be in the top three. Something semi-devious behind that Lord of the Night?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Actually I just didn't see _Fulgrim_, or did I? :wink:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My favorite BL book so far is Lord of the night. It sticks in my mind more than any other.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Original Souldrinker trilogy is my personal favorite. oh and the last chancers


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

_Fulgrim_. I finished my copy today, after I received it Yesterday. The plethora of Xenos races, from the Laer to those in some federation with a lost branch of Humanity (Before being smashed asunder by the might of Ferrus Manus:biggrin and of-course the Eldar, brings me back to a snow-filled time of this Christmas, as I contently read Horus Rising. 

The introduction of a ''Third-Party'' to the Heresy, as in the Eldar of Craftworld Ulthwe, was an interesting gambit, but one I thought didn`t end out well. I mean, considering how Fulgrim is to be the most philosophical Primarch, and Eldrard to be the wisest of the Eldar, their ''conversation'' was rather too short, and didn`t go to any real depth.

But, to hell with it all, Isstvan V and the Dropsite-Massacre is -- simply -- ~60 pages of _utter_ slaughter, and who could not shed a tear when the Salamanders and Raven Guard are cut down by the Iron Warriors?:shok:; making the Space Marine ''Battle'' series, look like mere skirmishes (although one is yet to read Helscreach)

*Edit* - So, ugh, my Vote (are we even voting?) is for Fulgrim, it _just_ beats Horus Rising, and is on par with Titanicus for pure killing...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Helsreach- millions of Orks storming the walls, and that's just the 1st wave!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> Helsreach- millions of Orks storming the walls, and that's just the 1st wave!


Is the synopsis of _Helscreach_ similar to that of _Rynn`s World_? I couldn`t really enjoy that book, sure it had killing, infact alot of killing, but it wasn`t portrayed particularily well. But, yes, with characters excluded (even though they can easily make or break a novel) is _Helscreach_ like _Rynn`s World_, in the aspect of ''Thousands of Orks charging a large city, supported by a handful of Astartes and PDF''?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Its more to do with the doomed nature of Helsreach (because everyone accepts that Helsreach can't hold they're merely stalling the date of their deaths), the interaction between the combative, arrogant Black Templars and humans, and the bitterness of Grimaldus who believes he was sent to Helsreach to die for no benefit.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That and the sheer awesomeness of the battles. The Orks storming the walls of Helsreach, _Stormherald_ versus _Godbreaker_, Grimaldus at the Temple of the Emperor Ascendant. Every battle in _Helsreach_ is epic.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

But don't buy it expecting it to be as good as Soul Hunter because it's really not- it's a decent read but there's so many BL out now better than it.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Its not as good as _Soul Hunter_, but _Helsreach_ is still an excellent read and I dont think any of the current new releases surpass it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Just read A Thousand Sons and it has earned it's place as 1st on my list.


----------



## Hialmar (Feb 19, 2008)

The Ciaphus Cain Novels as a series are all excellent, as are the Eisenhorn and Ravenor Trilogies. The first four Horus Heresy novels were the best in that series as some of the recent stuff has been fairly disappointing in my opinion.

The entire Gaunts Ghost series has been excellent as well and Iagree with an earlier poster that "The Saint" story arc was particulalry well done. The first three novels in the Space Wolf Series were also very well done with quite a bit of character development and some pretty good interaction between all the various characters.

In the Imperial Guard series, I think I most liked Desert Raiders, Gunheads and Death World the most in that order. 

As for the various Space Marine novels, while I have enjoyed most of them as light reading, I personally think that most have been lacking character development and they all basically feature two types of marines, one that either mistrusts/loathes the average human or does not feel they are worthy of being protected and the whiny/surly type who constantly questions orders and undermine their "brothers" in arms at every opportunity. While I can understand the first point of view to a degree, the second marine "type" that is portrayed in almost every novel is just ridiculous. As anyone with any military background will tell you the sort of crap you see depicted in most of the marine novels would not fly in the most basic untis, let alone a supposed "brotherhood" of elite troops. The only place this should occur given the supposedly rigid vetting process the Marines use would be in the Chaos Legions as they are a bunch of traitorous scum to begin with.

The only Space Marine novels that appear to have not sunk to this level are some of the Horus Heresy novels, The Brotherhood of the Iron Snakes and The Ultramarine novels by Graham McNeil. Now I realize I have included most of the 40K novels in the list above but that was just to give an overall perspective of my view. That having been said I willcheat a bit as some of the best work is now available in Omnibus Form. My top three books in 40K from the BL are 3. Hero of the Imperium (Ciaphus Cain); 2. The Ultramarines Omnibus (Nightbringer, Warriors of Ultramar & Dead Sky Black Sun) with my favorite there being the middle novel. And my number 1 book out there is the Ravenor Omnibus as the character development as well as the various descriptions of places and peoples of the Imperium is I feel second to none, and the general story arc is superior to most of what you see in the BL books.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hialmar said:


> As for the various Space Marine novels, while I have enjoyed most of them as light reading, I personally think that most have been lacking character development and they all basically feature two types of marines, one that either mistrusts/loathes the average human or does not feel they are worthy of being protected and the whiny/surly type who constantly questions orders and undermine their "brothers" in arms at every opportunity. While I can understand the first point of view to a degree, the second marine "type" that is portrayed in almost every novel is just ridiculous. As anyone with any military background will tell you the sort of crap you see depicted in most of the marine novels would not fly in the most basic untis, let alone a supposed "brotherhood" of elite troops. The only place this should occur given the supposedly rigid vetting process the Marines use would be in the Chaos Legions as they are a bunch of traitorous scum to begin with.
> 
> The only Space Marine novels that appear to have not sunk to this level are some of the Horus Heresy novels, The Brotherhood of the Iron Snakes and The Ultramarine novels by Graham McNeil. Now I realize I have included most of the 40K novels in the list above but that was just to give an overall perspective of my view. That having been said I willcheat a bit as some of the best work is now available in Omnibus Form. My top three books in 40K from the BL are 3. Hero of the Imperium (Ciaphus Cain); 2. The Ultramarines Omnibus (Nightbringer, Warriors of Ultramar & Dead Sky Black Sun) with my favorite there being the middle novel. And my number 1 book out there is the Ravenor Omnibus as the character development as well as the various descriptions of places and peoples of the Imperium is I feel second to none, and the general story arc is superior to most of what you see in the BL books.


I hope you aren't including _Salamander: Tome of Fire_ in that category. _Salamander_ is the best Space Marine novel ive ever read.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> I hope you aren't including _Salamander: Tome of Fire_ in that category. _Salamander_ is the best Space Marine novel ive ever read.


Its pretty decent. As far as space marines book go, I would say that I enjoyed reading Salamanders though its out of favoritism. I also like the Iron Warrior example at how good a defence they could make with only five guys. Uriel's Ultramarines books are also good, though I must confess I only really follow them because Honsou is fricken awesome and I can't just skip out these books before Chapter's Due.

As with Soul Hunter, It is a good book as it is new and its information to shine a spotlight at the Night Lords during the heresy brings it credit. But Fulgrim... sigh... pretty good book... is all i have to say.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Honsou really is a badass it has tempted me to pick up chapters due.

Fantast book Malekith is defo my fav.

40K wise soul hunter has stolen No1 spot from bloodpact.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

World Eater XII said:


> Fantast book Malekith is defo my fav.


I would agree, _Malekith_ is indeed rather good, although _Shadow King_ does wield the title of Best Fantasy book in my own eyes...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Pfft* _Heldenhammer_ and _Empire_ are the best you deluded fool :laugh:


----------

